

Show HN: Tyype - total cursor control on Android - dusker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyf4LqpKGBA&hd=1
Hey peeps,<p>we've just launched Tyype for Android (iOS version gathered 70k downloads for iPad and 20k for iPhone). We'd love you to give it a try, we offer Tyype with a 5 day trial period, grab it here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appvetica.tyype<p>thanks
peter
======
michuk
I tried it while it was in beta. It's not yet ideal but definitely on a good
path to compete for the default keyboard replacement for Android. It's
especially useful if you tweet a lot from your phone and need to precisely cut
and copy single words and sentences. Beats the Android defaults by far. The
usability and the speed of the app needs to improve, though.

------
viroos
needs some improvements. choice between having keyboard with nice cursor
control and lack of autocompletion/language select (can not use non English
spellchecker) or numerical keypad and keyboard with this features but broken
navigation is hard.

